# FC 6 Problem



## Pathik (Jan 21, 2007)

i just got a copy of fc6.... and i installed it on a frends pc... it worked absolutely fine...
now wen i installed it on my pc he installation went fine but now wen i boot into fc6 i get a black blank screen.... wats the prob????
graphic drivers??? 
pls help


----------



## mehulved (Jan 21, 2007)

Post your config plz.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 21, 2007)

INTEL P4 2.4ghz...
Asrock 845gv mobo... onboard 64mg gfx..
512 mb ddr ram... 
LG 14" CRT.......
wat else??? 
hey tyf pls help me yaar... i want to run fc6 very desperately...


----------



## mehulved (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't see anything that can go wrong here. Do you have a graphics card? Does it throw an error of 'Frequency out of range' or such?
Do some other distros work?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 21, 2007)

nope no gfx card....
well ubuntu 6.06 didnt work... 
mandriva 2006, suse 10.1, fc2, ubuntu 6.10 worked....
ny soln???


----------



## mehulved (Jan 21, 2007)

Check if this helps *mm.gnu.org.in/pipermail/linuxers/Week-of-Mon-20050613/046377.html
Press ctrl+alt+F1 or F2 to go to a virtual terminal. type lspci there. Is the output similar to one given there. If not, try the solution given in the last line.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 21, 2007)

k thx i ll try this... btw mandrake 10.1 worked perfectly in my pc...


----------



## legolas (Jan 21, 2007)

the problem i read so far is that FC6 was released in a hurry while mandriva has done it perfectly. especially the device driver settings and the desktop effects and also the i586/i686 issue is totally void in mandriva. so some systems might have problems with the iso of FC6. though , i dint face this problem. try to some how get the updates of fedora and install it either after the actual installation or somehow infuse it with the old iso, if possible or get an updated iso. that should also fix u tons of problems which i solved one by one off late! 

/legolas


----------



## Pathik (Jan 21, 2007)

tyf.. Wen i open the virtual terminal i cant type nything in it.. I can just see the text that comes during the loading.. Its enlarged.. And the last line is ..mount:cannot mount block device /dev/hd... I cant read the part after hd


----------



## mehulved (Jan 21, 2007)

Which vertual terminal? Try ctrl + alt + F2 or F3 or even F4. I don't know about FC properly. I guess one should be free.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 21, 2007)

My config is 
P4  2.4 GHz,
512 MB RAM
intel D845GVSR
should FC6 work flawlessly on my computer???


----------



## Pathik (Jan 21, 2007)

ctrl -alt-f1


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 21, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> mount:cannot mount block device /dev/hd... I cant read the part after hd



problem wid physical connection of the hdd?? or mebbe some error during installation??? looks like that.... try to load linux in console mode, instead of gui while booting from the boot loader.
__________


			
				~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> My config is
> P4  2.4 GHz,
> 512 MB RAM
> intel D845GVSR
> should FC6 work flawlessly on my computer???



config is fine enough to run fc6. but dunno if u can enable compiz wid the default drivers on 845. some 845 user will be able to help u wid compiz. otherwise if fine enough.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 21, 2007)

@ phenom .. Cant say.. Fc6 has problems recognising hardware... @ infra.. I ll try that too


----------



## mehulved (Jan 21, 2007)

pathiks, can you check which PATA controller you have? A person on ILUG-BOM says he had a problem with FC6 and his PATA controller - JMicron.
Here's the thread *mm.ilug-bom.org.in/pipermail/linuxers/Week-of-Mon-20070115/057449.html
His username on the forum is daj. In case you need to contact him, you can get his e-mail address from there.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 21, 2007)

yeah cud be prob wid controller or mebbe a southbridge or controller driver problem.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 21, 2007)

hey but the installer recognized my hdd immediately..  Unlike in the case of daj.. I installed it using the isos on my hdd.. Neways how do i check wich pata controller i hv?? Afaik asrock has its own controller


----------



## subratabera (Jan 21, 2007)

Try this...

1)Boot from a live cd (Ubuntu 6.10, knoppix etc.)
2)Mount your Fedora Installation partition.
3)Open the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf (Fedora)
4)Now search for this section...


> Section "Device"
> *Identifier      "Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]"*
> *Driver          "i810"*
> ....................
> ...


5)Change "i810" (different in your case) to "vesa"
6)Reboot


----------



## mehulved (Jan 21, 2007)

It seems like a problem with the hard drive. As infra_red_dude pointed out, I had missed it completely


> mount:cannot mount block device /dev/hd


So, one or more of the partition isn't mounting. Thus everything is stuck. Maybe it's the / partition.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 21, 2007)

hey thanx bro.. I ll do it tomo.. Can u explain wat exactly it does??


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 21, 2007)

@ pathiks , I tried installing FC6 using virtual Boot loader ie through  CD ISO images . FC6 installed successfully , but when i booted into it for the first time , just a blank black  screen  appeared and nothing  happened. Should I now try to reinstall with Burning those images into DVD using the tut of this forum. Or it will be a waste of time and I should not think about it ????


----------



## Pathik (Jan 21, 2007)

hahaha phenom..Both of us hav exactly the same problem.. Btw wats ur system config?? And dont bother to convert those cds to dvd,. Wont make ny diff.. Btw wich oses u using currently??


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 21, 2007)

my sys config:  p4 2.4 ghz
512 mb ram
intel d845gvsr  mobo.

OS dual boot : xp sp2 and edgy


----------



## Pathik (Jan 22, 2007)

even i hav a similar config.. Btw r u keepin edgy n fc6 both or one of them.. And post here if u find a soln..


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 22, 2007)

when I had that problem( around 1 month back) , I deleted my linux ( ie fc6) , I was not having edgy installed that time. 
I cuurently just have XP SP2 ( which i use occassionally) and edgy.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 23, 2007)

i ll try subratabera s method n tell u.. I think it ll work..  Read the how_to editing xorg.conf sticky.. It shd help
__________
hey i m not able to access my ext3 drive in wich i installed fc6 thru windows... IFS... why is it so??? i get a msg that the drive isnt formatted...


----------



## mehulved (Jan 23, 2007)

Do you have some tools installed to read ext3 from windows? Otherwise windows won't recognise the drive surely.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 23, 2007)

Yaar i know that..  I hav IFS wich reads ext2 n ext3,. It used to read my drive wen ubuntu 6.10 was installed but not now..


----------



## michel.shan (Feb 6, 2007)

help plz!!!
i have 6 cd images of fedora core 6 , and i want to convet it on a autorun DVD .plz anybody give me the way to do this . .... plz


----------



## Pathik (Feb 6, 2007)

see this link
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32416
btw the 6th cd is jus a rescue cd so leave it out...


----------



## maxme (Feb 6, 2007)

Add me too in the list....

almost same config

P4 2.4 GHz
512 MB RAM
INTEL 845GVAD2

the problem here is Xserver crashes on the first boot.
I tried various tweaks on Xorg.conf file, it couldn't get through.

Log of xserver states "stolen BIOS memory" and at last gives error no video modes found.(I gave all possible modes that should work)

After lots of tries, ultimately i switched back FC5 , which is working fine with good graphics.(console is not a problem for me, but i love graphical interface).

So someone may know a lot about Xorg.conf file can help.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 6, 2007)

lol... welcome to the club...
btw i jus gave up on fc6 n m now using open suse10.2


----------



## mehulved (Feb 6, 2007)

post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log files, then somebody might be able to help.
Also, see

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep '(EE)' [code]
If it returns more than one line, post it here, those are the errors

And also try to run 
[code]system-config-display
```
see if it can set things straight.


----------

